# Shunt Study



## jey539 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there a code for Shunt Studies?


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 24, 2012)

Are you asking about dx code or are they doing xrays of the shunt?


----------



## jey539 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry, I am looking for a CPT code


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 24, 2012)

usually for a shunt series of xrays you would code a 2 view head, 2 view neck, 2 view chest and a 2 view abdomen.


----------

